# Hoping to be a mouse owner soon



## grace97 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have decided that I would like to get a fancy mouse or 2 but I'm not sure if my parents will let me or not I hope so . I hope to have enough money to buy everything myself so that my parents will agree. I also want to find out as much information as I can so I will be ready and I also want to take and breed them if I get them. Lets see how it goes


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Good luck with the persuading


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Don't do what I did..
I've found calling my Dad up while he is at work will leave him with no time to argue and me usually getting what I want. Not always but when it comes to small animals and I use my own money, yes.
After that, I just kept bringing more mice home. I think he likes them though, not that he will ever admit it.

Good luck and welcome


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome,

Cordane - how old were you when you started doing that?x


----------

